# Asa alabama state results



## quarterhorse49 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Thanks to all!*

I would like to take the time to thank everyone involved with the Alabama State Championship. We all had a great time, and we could tell there was a lot of hard work went on to have the tournament. Thank you very much from all five of us here at Randolph County Archery Club. Wedowee, Al


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

quarterhorse49 said:


> I would like to take the time to thank everyone involved with the Alabama State Championship. We all had a great time, and we could tell there was a lot of hard work went on to have the tournament. Thank you very much from all five of us here at Randolph County Archery Club. Wedowee, Al


Welcome to AT.......thanks for visiting the shoot, glad you all enjoyed it.


----------



## bowhunter-j (May 11, 2007)

*Alabama State Championship*

We would also like to thank Tim Kohlenberg our new state director for his hard work in making the state shoot a success!! I would also again like to thank Dwight, his wife, family and everyone involved that worked to get the range set up . Job well done. Can't wait till 2011


----------



## harris6048 (Nov 18, 2008)

Great shoot, great venue. Good to meet the new Alabama director. I appreciate the scores being posted this quick, my score looked just as bad as it did when I turned it in, I’ll do better next year. Many thanks to everyone involved in putting on a great State Championship.
See Yall at the Classic


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats to Keith Carter in K45... I shot with Him in Columbus, when He finished 2nd in Open C...


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Andrew ,I appreciate that I,ve only shot a hand full of ASA Pro Am's but I have shot with some really great people.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I have shot with Keith, and Bowhunter J a few times they seem to always whoop up on me.. 

Congrats to Keith and Jesse for winning there respective classes


----------



## quarterhorse49 (Jul 12, 2010)

Congradulations to Mike Hope from Randolph County Archery Club for winning the Open B CLass.


----------



## thefirstbirddog (Apr 29, 2010)

Congrats to Brad & Kelly Grissom. . .


----------

